# Off Topic: FREE Medium Pizza from Marcos



## FlexDriver (Dec 5, 2015)

Here you go my hard working hungry fellow drivers. Just click vote and fill out the info and print the voucher. I know Marcos has not reached in all states yet so try your luck!
http://www.sliceofthecommunity.com/vote


----------



## aeiou_- (Jul 5, 2015)

This isn't letting me print.

Thank you, btw.

Will a screenshot do?


----------



## aeiou_- (Jul 5, 2015)

FlexDriver said:


> Here you go my hard working hungry fellow drivers. Just click vote and fill out the info and print the voucher. Its for Nov 9 (Tomorrow) I know Marcos has not reached in all states yet so try your luck!
> http://www.sliceofthecommunity.com/vote
> 
> View attachment 74210
> ...


Also, mine says the 15th.


----------



## FlexDriver (Dec 5, 2015)

aeiou_- said:


> Also, mine says the 15th.


Try Fire Fox go to menu (3 lines on top RHS) > New Private window> C&P the link at browser window

Edit: I just tried and it printed, you have use Cntrl P for print though, yes you are correct 15th is for Cali.


----------



## CatchyMusicLover (Sep 18, 2015)

I assume this is 'participating stores only' and none here are participating. Oh well.


----------

